# Affichage des pages internet très très lent



## estette1964 (3 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, je suis abonné à Numéricable et je viens de changer de modem-routeur, passant d'un Thomson à un Netgear wi-fi. Je ne m'explique pas qu'étant passé de 1 à 30 Méga, l'affichage des pages web sur Safari ou Firefox soient désormais bcp bcp plus lent. J'ai fait un test de vitesse de connexion et j'obtiens +20419 kb/s en download/589 download/ Ping 20ms  - tout semble normal à ce niveau. Je ne vois pas d'où vient le problème. 

Qui peut me dire comment gagner à nouveau de la vitesse dans l'ouverture de mes pages web ? Merci


----------



## tifise (3 Décembre 2007)

moi aussi j ai le même problème et c très chiant
je suis aussi chez noos


----------



## estette1964 (3 Décembre 2007)

tifise a dit:


> moi aussi j ai le même problème et c très chiant
> je suis aussi chez noos



Bonsoir, vous avez le même modem ? Qui peut nous éclairer ? Merci


----------



## tifise (3 Décembre 2007)

oui le même modem , en plus je viens de le passer a 2 g de ram (1 av) et pas de changement


----------



## kitetrip (3 Décembre 2007)

Tu utilises quel navigateur ? Depuis, Safari 3 est plus véloce (Mac OS 10.4.11 ou 10.5...) !


----------



## estette1964 (3 Décembre 2007)

safari 3 et firefox 2


kitetrip a dit:


> Tu utilises quel navigateur ? Depuis, Safari 3 est plus véloce (Mac OS 10.4.11 ou 10.5...) !


----------



## estette1964 (3 Décembre 2007)

c'est surtout un problème de vitesse d'affichage des pages web. ça mouline 30 secondes. En revanche le téléchargement est rapide.  C'est incompréhensible


----------



## tifise (3 Décembre 2007)

Firefox et safari sous léopard


----------



## estette1964 (3 Décembre 2007)

10.4.11


----------



## estette1964 (4 Décembre 2007)

Personne n' a de solutions à ce problème ?


----------



## tifise (4 Décembre 2007)

moi je vais essaye sur un autre réseau pour voir si c noos qui est en cause


----------



## tifise (4 Décembre 2007)

je suis passe chez noos et c con on une nouvelle box , donc faut faire change l appareillage


----------



## estette1964 (4 Décembre 2007)

tifise a dit:


> je suis passe chez noos et c con on une nouvelle box , donc faut faire change l appareillage


c'est quoi cette nouvelle box ? J'ai un boitier blanc Netgear wi-fi


----------



## tifise (5 Décembre 2007)

oui le leur dernier matériels , un peut comme toute les box du moment 
avant tu en avais une pour la télé et une autre pour le net maintenant tout est dans la même boite 

mais noos bien sur comme d ab ne te prévient de rien (nouveau matos , offre)


----------



## estette1964 (5 Décembre 2007)

Où peut-on faire la mise à jour du firmeware du modem-routeur netgear ?


----------



## gilles22 (13 Janvier 2008)

Quelqu'un a t'il trouvé la solution à ce problème ?

J'ai un routeur WiFi WPN824 avec l'offre anciennement noos de 30Mega.

Et depuis quelques temps (début de l'année) l'affichage des pages est extrêment lent alors que tous les tests  de vitesse disent que ma connexion est normale, que le téléchargement d'un gros ficehir se fait jusqu'à 1500ko/s .... je ne comprend pas !

Et vous  ?


----------



## thoral75 (21 Janvier 2008)

Moi aussi j'ai le même problème : affichage des pages lent, le reste rapide. (depuis 10/15 jours)

Par contre je suis chez aol, et j'utilise un routeur Netgear pour le wifi.

Je dispose en plus de mon macbook, deux pc en wifi aussi.

Et là, surprise, l'affichage est très rapide. (donc je n'utilise plus trop mon macbook)

Nous avons les mêmes problèmes, et peut être que si vous testiez avec un pc, ça irai tres vite.

Peut cela vient-il du routeur ? Les dernières mises à jours de mac os sont peut-être responsables de ce problème ?

Sur un autre réseau, dans mon école, l'affichage se fait aussi lentement. Donc peut-être que cela est plus du à mac os.

Je viens de switcher il y a 1 mois, si d'ici deux mois, je ne résous pas ce problème, je vends mon macbook.

Skype et safari plantent plusieurs fois par jour. (je les utilise 10 heures par jour)

Gimp plante dès que j'ajoute des lignes. (donc il est inutilisable)

Pour ouvrir je dois utiliser le raccourci cmd+o (avant juste entrer sur pc) et la touch suppr me manque terriblement.

Alors moi qui bosse sur le net, si maintenant mes pages s'affichent lentement, c'est le début de la fin.


----------



## spitmania (3 Février 2008)

j'ai les mêmes symptômes : navigateurs (FF, Saf) lents à afficher les pages, très lent même.
En revanche, Jabber, les download, mail, sa tourne ... 

Des idées ?


----------

